# Stray Cat Visitor



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Believe it or not, before the other night I have never seen a stray cat in my neighborhood. I have seen cats in my yard, but they always looked healthy and well fed so I have assumed they were someone's cat that lived nearby.

The other night when I was driving home and was close to my house I caught a glimpse of a cream-colored cat in my headlights. I stopped the car and got out in case the cat was hurt, but it darted right into the woods and I didn't see it once I got out.

Today was a pretty nice day and my cats were hanging out on my cat-safe deck. I was downstairs, and all of a sudden Penny ran downstairs doing her 'danger danger Will Robinson' imitation that she does when the doorbell rings, etc. I went upstairs and glanced out on the deck and Sunny and this cream colored cat were having a visit. They were both just sitting calmly on either side of the netting. I got a fairly good look at the cat, but once he saw me he took off like a shot. I say 'he' because the cat looked quite large and big-boned but he was so thin and his coat was all rough, with what looked like puffs coming out here and there.

Now I am so worried about this poor cat. I put out food in back of my house near the deck, but last I looked he hadn't eaten it. My husband is afraid the food is going to draw other animals. Should I pick the food up before I go to bed? Just leave it out during the day? Not sure, as I haven't had this situation before.

I am going to work on getting a shelter set up as well. I am hoping to trap him and then the rescue where I got Sunny will help me get him adopted, or if he's feral they have a feral sanctuary area at the shelter or possibly we can just do TNR with him. I called them today and they are on board, it's a great place. They will lend me a trap too.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Poor boy. Thank goodness you are there to help improve his life. You sound like you've got a really robust plan in place, good on you! Keep us posted on your/his progress.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Will do - what about leaving the food out though? Should I pick it up overnight and then try again in the morning? I don't want to attract skunks, racoons and the like. Those of you who feed strays, how do you handle this?


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Not something I can help you with, sorry. I've no experience with that and there are no skunks, foxes, racoons etc here! But, maybe leave the food out until you go to bed as he might be more likely to visit after dusk.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd leave it out, mainly because I don't have a problem with feeding wildlife.  It is how we attracted Blacky and likely Jasper too; leftover food from the fridge. If you don't want other animals possibly getting it then take it in before bed...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe I'll just leave it out and see what happens. It's not that I mind feeding the wildlife, I just don't want to get surprised by a skunk some night and sprayed. I was thinking if they got used to coming because of food we might cross paths lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Heather to start with, leave it out overnight, that is when he is the most likely to show up...
As for Skunks and Raccoons, if you've got any kind of a sheltered area that you can also get a visual on, before heading out to check the food bowl, you'll be ok!
Or just put the food dish out before dark!
I've dwelt with both of those critters where we live!
And believe it or not, I'd rather deal with a skunk over a raccoon anyday!
Good luck-Hope you can trap this guy!
Sounds like you've got a good plan going!:thumbup:


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks 10c2d - I did leave it out overnight and it was gone this morning! Of course, I have no idea who ate it but I'm hoping it was that cat or another cat in need. I'll keep food out there and see what happens.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting story!! 
You are being too nice. 

I used to leave food outside my balcony (first floor) and visitor-cats would come in the night and eat up... but they were never good to me though lol .. 

What happened with that stray cat?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think this cat has found another place to eat and/or hang out, or else unfortunately something has happened to him. I kept putting out food but after a couple of days it was still there every time I went out.

My cats go out on my netted deck every day, and he hasn't been back to visit either that I've seen. I hope he's okay.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Oooops... That is sad!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Obviously I can't say for certain, but I wouldn't worry yet. It is a stray remember and 'he' no doubt has a territory or is busily establishing one.
The other day was the first you saw him. He may have other things going on in his cat world. I am quite certain he picks up food, prey or scraps. 

I just wouldn't worry quite so quickly. This kitty is very street wise. Very different from indoor kitties. Or for that matter indoor/outdoor pampered princesses!

Give it a little while before you fear the worst


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! I second what Cat Face just said!! A cat can have up to a two mile radius of territory!!
Thats a lot of patrolling!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, that's true - I know the life of a stray is tough and these cats are definitely survivors, so he may be fine. Perhaps I put out the wrong type of canned food, who knows. :lol: Either way I'll be on the lookout for Sunny's buddy if he does come back.


----------

